

Apple pulls $349.99 game after developer bashes App Store at GDC - cookiecaper
http://supermeatboy.com/3/Express_an_opinion__get_an_app_pulled_/

======
Legion
I agree with the author's distaste with Apple's pulling of the game. But
that's about the only part of the article that I don't find inane.

* "If I'm a scammer for charging $399.99 for a stupid app, Apple is a scammer for charging a starting price of $500 for a sub par netbook" is just bad, empty logic. Ranting about the iPad at all is a pointless tangent.

* "A PHONE IS NOT A GENERIC GAMING PLATFORM. IT WORKS FOR SOME GAMES, BUT NOT EVERYTHING. I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH. JUST BECAUSE SOMETHING HAS THE ABILITY TO RUN GAMES THAT DOESN'T MEAN EVERY GAME SHOULD BE MADE FOR IT." Thank you, sir, but I and other gamers will decide what we think are gaming platforms, no matter how many capital letters you throw at us. Hint: PCs were supposed to be business machines.

It's an unfocused, juvenile hissy fit, which is too bad because it started
with a valid grievance.

~~~
wilzy
Im not quite sure what you were watching or reading... but in the video i
watched, in the link above, he actually says some games cant be played on a
touch screen. He didn't say that it wasn't a gaming platform. Besides, it's
just his opinion lol

~~~
Legion
The parts in quotes above are taken directly from the body text. What's not to
understand?

~~~
wilzy
I shall elaborate :)

"I and other gamers will decide what we think are gaming platforms"

He's not suggesting that it isn't a gaming platform - he's just saying that
not every game can be experienced as well as it potentially could on that
device.

~~~
Legion
I would argue that closing the post with a caps-lock'd rant that kicks off
with "A PHONE IS NOT A GENERIC GAMING PLATFORM" is implicitly saying a little
bit more than just "not every game works on phones".

Perhaps it's a bit of reading between the lines, but the second comment to the
post (on the blog itself, not here) reads "THANK YOU! THE iPHONE/iPOD IS NOT A
GAMING DEVICE!", so I don't think I'm alone in reading that rant and walking
away with the thought that the author is bitter about phones as a gaming
platform, beyond just what his words literally say.

If that reading is incorrect, then I take solace in the fact that at least one
other person was dumb enough to read it as I did.

------
protomyth
another thread on same topic: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1205239>

~~~
cookiecaper
thanks, didn't see it

------
VMG
my eyes are bleeding

~~~
awa
may i suggest readability: <http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

~~~
derefr
It seems that so many people are glad for it when they see it, that it should
really just be a web-browser feature. It'd be used somewhere around as often
as "Undo Closed Tab", so it's justifiable.

Perhaps we can get the default browser stylesheet changed from 1994-black-
Times-new-roman-100%-width-on-white? Then turning this on would be as simple
as pressing the "disable styles" hotkey in whatever browser you're in.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think it does cleverness to do with figuring out what's content, what's site
headings, adverts etc. but yes there should be some equivalent thing in
browsers if only for accessibility reasons.

